

What The “Great Delicious Exodus” Looked Like For Pinboard - aaronbrethorst
http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/29/delicious-exodus-pinboard/

======
tocomment
I'm still having a few issues with with pinboard I'm starting to regret
leaving delicious.

For one the autocomplete on the bookmarklet will only suggest about half of my
tags. Also the add a note feature doesn't save the text of the note. I haven't
heard back from support.

~~~
pvg
We're usually pretty quick with support, although it has been a bit of a crush
lately. Feel free to email again (or simply email, if you tweeted, it's really
easy to miss a tweet).

The way notes work is a little odd for historical reasons and needs cleaning
up, you can search the dev list for a more detailed explanation. It does save
the text of the note, though.

Either way, sorry for the delay and drop us a line with your questions.

------
bingaman
I'm glad I made the switch - pinboard seems much more responsive, even during
that massive spike. The only thing that took a while was importing my
bookmarks. That's more than understandable - how many bookmarks were imported
over those few days?

~~~
pvg
Maciej's write-up will have accurate numbers but it was a pile. Something in
the 7 to 10 mil range for the first 36 or so hours.

------
cloudwalking
I'd love to see a graph of signups during this time. The article says "not a
whole lot of Delicious users switched to Pinboard"--is this true? I wonder how
much the signup fee dissuades people.

~~~
idlewords
The signup graph pretty much tracks the traffic graph. We added about 9k users
in three days.

I'm writing up a technical blog post to go with the graphs, for people who are
curious about what we did to keep the site up.

~~~
mwerty
I signed up but I'm wondering, how does it make sense for you to run the site
with just a small one-time fee?

~~~
idlewords
The signup fee is there to put a brake on growth and offset the development
and hardware costs of scaling the site when lots of new users arrive.

Our bread and butter is the $25/year from archival accounts.

